# Earth Stove



## ditchrider

I took out my Earth Stove 906/1002 last year. I was thinking about selling it. My cousin bought it in about 1984 or so. It is a not-cat but has a baffle in it. It has a glass door and swings from the side.

When I began burning wood it saved a lot on the propane bill, but I had to scrub the chimney every three weeks. I learned a lot about seasoned wood with it. You'd think 20 year old elm and cottonwood rounds would be ready to burn once they're split, but not so!

Anyway, I'm glad I replaced the old smoke dragon but the cheap side of me wants to resell it. Any idea of it's worth?


----------



## Heatsource

its worth what someone would pay for it. $50-500
i'd charge you to take to scrap, because it is not legal to install in my county


----------



## Jags

They really aren't worth much.  I have an older version of yours sitting outside on a cement pad that I took a piece of pipe and wire screened the end and use it for a paper/box burner.  Most people aren't real interested in them for the same reason that you replaced it.

They do make a pretty good shop heater - so you might want to approach it from that angle???


----------



## ditchrider

Or maybe I could get to thinkin and do a ditchrider modification to inspire secondary burn on it WHILE turning into a shop heater? There's a idea Jags, I'm glad you spoke up.


----------



## MasterMech

I gotta say it, can't give the damn thing away.


----------



## ditchrider

MMech, I'm sure you like your Jotul and there was a reason you decided to go shopping. But yours is a considerable step up from mine. Did you hate it like I hated mine or was it time for a change?


----------



## MasterMech

The problems with mine were 90% chimney issues. I had (7 inch?) round stove pipe that ran up 2-3ft and 90'd into an 8 inch square masonry chimney that was shared with my oil boiler. Leaky and wouldn't draft worth a damn. The stove needed a cat and that was the final nail in the coffin. Not investing $$ in a 20 something year old stove and lousy/illegal chimney setup. The first year I ran the stove I actually liked it. The cat was working and the chimney issues weren't too bad yet. The second year, we were burning semi-green wood and the cat had totally given up. I did nothing all winter except shovel wood in it and smell like smoke. Of course I hadn't discovered hearth.com yet but I grew up feeding first a VC Vigilant (old school, no glass, barely remember it) and then a VC Defiant (also old school (1977 design? Still @ Dad's, smile every time I see it. Sits there, lonely and cold all winter. (the stove, not Dad, lol.  ) so wood-burning was nothing new to me, how hard could it be?  The wife also wanted to see the fire (me too!) and not smell like smoke anymore.

I think with an up-to-par chimney and if someone wanted to replace the cat, the old Earth Stove still has a lotta kick left in it. Even better if someone wanted to take a welder to the small cracks (2 near the door) and shine 'er up. The price is right for sure (and I'd love to see someone who needs it get it.) but unfortunately her days are numbered. It's taking up valuable floor space in my shop/garage and I'm getting ready to do a scrapyard run sometime in the next 30 days. When I go, it goes.

FREEBIE: Cat stove with thermostatic control. Pedestal base and 2 speed blower included. You know if it said Blaze King on this thing I could have sold it off and bought myself a welder. Will save parts off it if someone wants 'em. I have all the original manuals and sales lit too if someone wants it.

Install Thread with pics: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/rangeley-install-pics.72432/#post-914628

Earth Stove Thread with pics of the work needed: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/sell-it-or-scrap-it.72245/


----------



## ditchrider

My cousin had good intentions when he offered me the stove and all his wood for $300 back in 1997. I took it. He never would accept my check, being the lovely old man he is. It cost $1000 to install it and line my brick chimney on the exterior wall. Two nineties and then 14 feet up. It sat downwind on the SE corner (warmest) of the house. The whole setup was doomed from the start. It never drafted worth a poop. It was a pain to clean. It smoked up the yard occasionally.  I had to make sure we had a fire going before any upslope systems came through. Although his wood had been fallen for 25 years, it was never cut and split. I started burning the cuts and splits as I had them available. The next season I thought a winter's supply on hand was pretty good but learned over time to get a year ahead. BUT IT WAS FREE HEAT, MAN, FREE  But it wasn't what I call fun.  Even with 1 year old splits I brushed the chimney once a month and got half a bucket of soot.

The chimney was settling and I needed to change the house for other reasons also, so last year I took out the stove and yanked down the chimney. When I installed my new Heritage this year (center of house) and did the break in fire I thought "Woe, now THIS works pretty slick!" Everything I'd learned to this point was through other failures.

I wish I'd have discovered Hearth.com years ago. But stove tech has changed dramatically since then.

It wasn't the Earth Stove's fault. I should have done some research. Criminy, it's wood burning. Not rocket science.


----------



## MasterMech

Funny thing is, a cast/steel box with a pipe running out the window works well if you know what the f*** your doing.  lol

PLEASE NOTE! - I HAVE NOT, WILL NOT, AND NEVER WILL CONDONE/RECOMMEND THE AFOREMENTIONED PRACTICE.


----------



## ditchrider

MasterMech said:


> Funny thing is, a cast/steel box with a pipe running out the window works well if you know what the f*** your doing. lol
> 
> PLEASE NOTE! - I HAVE NOT, WILL NOT, AND NEVER WILL CONDONE/RECOMMEND THE AFOREMENTIONED PRACTICE.


----------



## BrotherBart

When I pulled out the love of my life monster 1985 Sierra insert I could have sold it for four or five hundred because they are a staple around here and it was one of the few of the series they made. But I in good conscience could not watch somebody drive away to heat their house with it. I did for 21 years but it was time for it to retire.

It does likes Jags Earth stove does and sits at the back of the yard and on chilly Fall and Spring nights eats cardboard or punkie splits while the cat sits on my lap and I sip a cold one.

It and your Earth stove are worth eight cents a pound.


----------



## ditchrider

BrotherBart said:


> When I pulled out the love of my life monster 1985 Sierra insert I could have sold it for four or five hundred because they are a staple around here and it was one of the few of the series they made. But I in good conscience could not watch somebody drive away to heat their house with it. I did for 21 years but it was time for it to retire.
> 
> *It does likes Jags Earth stove does and sits at the back of the yard and on chilly Fall and Spring nights eats cardboard or punkie splits while the cat sits on my lap and I sip a cold one.*
> 
> It and your Earth stove are worth eight cents a pound.


So do install the window MMech talks about on the north on or the west? I need to know where to put the flue. I know where the cooler needs to be. And my comment about rocket science, well I think we all know better.


----------



## StihlHead

I have a similar ES 705 and it works OK and has worked well here for the past 2 years. It is a smoke dragon though, and I bought an England 30 to replace it this summer. I will list it on CL for $300 and likely sell it pretty fast. It is in good shape and there are no cracks in the firebrick or steel.


----------



## MasterMech

The only reason I offer it up to anybody willing to take it is it's not a smoke dragon but a early EPA compliant catalytic model. Operating the damn thing with the bypass open reminds me of that terminex commercial. I would not recommend trying to run it without replacing that cat.


----------



## Heavy Metal

Some good friends of mine are, I guess what you'd call "Earth Stove Fanatics?" 

But they looked high and low to find and purchase their Earth Stove they got a couple years ago...and it aint in all that great of shape. But I know they paid a few hundred dollars for it. It's the second house they have bought, and put in an old used Earth Stove....


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

That stove was made between 1983 and 1984 and very few parts are still available. It's a polluting non-EPA stove so I would get it out of circulation and take it to recycling. Even if you could sell it, it isn't worth much if anything.


----------



## Heavy Metal

Wood Heat Stoves said:


> It's a polluting non-EPA stove so I would get it out of circulation and take it to recycling.


This area of the forum is FOR and ABOUT PRE-EPA stoves. Good grief.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

Heavy Metal said:


> This area of the forum is FOR and ABOUT PRE-EPA stoves. Good grief.


 
Sorry, didn't mean to ruffle any feathers. We supply parts, parts lists, manuals and phone and email support for many old Pre-EPA stoves, mostly Earth Stoves. We have helped many people, who love their old Earth Stove, keep them going. Not a day goes by when I don't talk to someone about parts for their Pre-EPA Earth Stove. This was just a comment to someone looking to sell theirs that they had already replaced with a newer model, not an Earth Stove fan who wished to keep it running.


----------



## MasterMech

IIRC Earth stove offered an add-on catalyst for many models no? (mine was orginally equipped with a cat.) That should clean-up what otherwise might be considerd a "smoke dragon". That is if the parts are still available.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

I'm not aware of an add-on cat for older Earth Stoves that didn't come with one, other than the type that comes in a section of chimney pipe. In my experience these don't work very well and wouldn't recommend them. If you can identify the model Earth Stove you have you can see what parts are available.

Earth Stove/Lennox wood stove parts list


----------



## MasterMech

I have some original sales lit for Earth Stove circa 1986.  I'll scan a few pages and post if I get time.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves

MasterMech said:


> I have some original sales lit for Earth Stove circa 1986. I'll scan a few pages and post if I get time.


 
That would be great. Thanks. We have a lot of manuals and information on the older Earth Stoves but are always looking for more. We talk to a lot of people who still love their stove and want to keep them going.


----------

